# Coolant Drain/Location of Radiator Drain Plug



## strolsc (Apr 14, 2012)

I will be draining and refilling (several times to more thoroughly displace the existing fluid) my coolant system. Does anyone know how to access the radiator drain plug on a 2011 Cruze Eco? Thanks in advance for your responses.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I haven't done this, but I did look at some procedures about a year ago. 

Remove some of the splash shields closest to the bumper cover. You can see a plastic drain plug on the passenger side of the radiator. Looking upward through the cross hatch in the plastic splash shield on the 1LT you can see it.


----------



## strolsc (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Cruze CTRL (Sep 16, 2021)

strolsc said:


> I will be draining and refilling (several times to more thoroughly displace the existing fluid) my coolant system. Does anyone know how to access the radiator drain plug on a 2011 Cruze Eco? Thanks in advance for your responses.


U can also drain the block to a near full extent... (for future ref.)


----------

